# Welches Echolot?Neuling!



## Svenno 02 (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen,mal ein Echolot zu kaufen. Da es doch auf unbekannten Gewässern super ist, zu wissen, was da unten vor sich geht.
Nur habe ich null Ahnung davon sei es Bedienung, Geber, Akku und überhaupt welches Modell super ist.
Einige Berichte habe ich schon vorab gelesen und mich auch hier etwas umgeschaut.
Dabei fallen Lowrance und Hummingbird Echolote immer wieder auf. Ich persönlich würde mich auf diese Firmen einschießen.
Ich brauche das Echolot für tiefere Seenabschnitte bis maximal 100 Metern, 50-80m geht aber auch. Diese Digitalisierung von Echolotbildern brauche ich nicht. Nur ein Echolot mit GPS.
Farbe sollte ebenfalls dabei sein, damit ich bei Spiegelung alles besser erkennen kann. Preisvorstellungen habe ich an 300-400 Euro maximal 500-550 Euro gedacht.
Nur für ein Echolot, Geber, Akku, und Stange werde ich mir später kaufen.
Ich bin Spinnangler, und werde das Echolot nicht fest anbringen. Mal eine Frage an die Experten: Wenn ich mir eine Geberstande zulege und da den Geber befestige, ist es dann möglich, damit das Echolot schnell auf- und wieder abzubauen also, wenn ich mir ein Boot leihe. Oder gibt es da Probleme, muss deshalb eine portable-Version gekauft werden?
Ist ein Akku im Lieferumfang enthalten, oder was muss außer Geber, Akku und Tasche noch dazugekauft werden?
Ich habe auf dem Gebiet eigentlich noch gar keine Ahnung.


LG Svenno#h

Edit: GPS Funktion, also einspeichern von Orten/Punkten wären auch signifikant. Habe ich in der Eile vergessen


----------



## andreas999 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Hi

 ich werfe mal das Garmin 550c in den Raum Preis Leistung unschlagbar.

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## JungausHamburg (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

da schließe ich mich an 
 du kaufst meist gerät mit geber, portables zub ist dann als satz extra!
 Geberstange ist dann wieder weiteres zub


----------



## loete1970 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Das Garmin 550c hat doch kein GPS, oder?


----------



## 63°Nord (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Stimmt! 550 ist ohne.
Wenn es mit GPS sein soll,auf die GPSmap-Serie ausweichen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Ohne Geberstange kannst du den Geber gar nicht portabel einsetzen! Entweder wird der Geber direkt ans Boot geschraubt oder du brauchst ne Geberstange die du dann flexibel überall an und abschrauben kannst wie du willst mit ner Flügelschraube. Sieht dann ungefähr so aus.

Schau dich mal beim Echolotzentrum um, die haben ne gute Auswahl und ne sehr gute Beratung wenn du anrufst. Zudem steht immer dabei was alles im Lieferumfang dabei ist und was nicht. Geber in der Regel ja, der Rest nicht. Gibt dann aber auch Pakete mit allem was du brauchst.


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen,mal ein Echolot zu kaufen. Da es doch auf unbekannten Gewässern super ist, zu wissen, was da unten vor sich geht.
> Nur habe ich null Ahnung davon sei es Bedienung, Geber, Akku und überhaupt welches Modell super ist.
> ...




Kauf dir am besten direkt ein Portabel set, da hasst du das echolot in einer Tasche Geberstange inkl. Geber und noch eine Batterie. Da hasst du gleich alles zusammen, ich würde nicht alles einzeln Kaufen, und Schlageter würde ich dir auch sehr empfehlen. Wenn mal irgendwas sein sollte, was auch immer, hasst du da den wahrscheinlich besten Service


----------



## racoon (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Sämtliche Lote die ich kenne haben Standardmäßig eine Saugnapfhalterung. Geberstange ist deshalb nicht zwingend erforderlich,  allerdings zu empfehlen.  Ich rate von Farbloten ab, die verbrauchen wesentlich mehr Akkuals sw-Lote. Nette Spielerei,  aber unnötig.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

wieso brauchen die so viel mehr Strom?

Ich hatte 3 s/w Echolote und habe mir letztes Jahr ein Farbecholot gekauft
und werde nicht mehr auf Farbe verzichten wollen.


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

super danke für die Antworten.
Das Lowrance Elite 5 Hdi Combi Echolot mit GPS wird es wahrscheinlich nicht als portable Version geben oder? Und die 300 Serien, kann man da überhaupt etwas auf dem Bildschirm erkennen? Oder sind die zu klein?
Und was ist, wenn ich wirklich ein Kombigerät habe, kann ich die geteilte Ansicht ausschalten und entweder das Echo auf Hauptansicht oder das GPS schalten?
Beim Echolotzentrum werde ich dann auch anrufen, aber so bin ich erstmal über jede Information glücklich, dass ich da wenigstens etwas durchsteige.
Ein Saugnapf fällt doch schnell ab oder? 

LG Svenno


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...e-Version-2J-Tasche-Akku-Lader-St--10127.html

Kauf dir dort dein Echo und dieses set, falls du ein Lowrance willst, und die machen dir alles fertig. Du bekommst alles zusammen nach hause geschickt und dann petri heil


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Must halt nur auf der seite Fertig Montiert an klicken, kostet bissel mehr, Aber dann hast du es vernünftig.


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Achso und mit dem Saugnapf haste recht, der ist blöd. Der hält nicht mal am Schlauchboot richtig. Geberstange ist um Welten besser


----------



## simmi321 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*



racoon schrieb:


> Sämtliche Lote die ich kenne haben Standardmäßig eine Saugnapfhalterung. Geberstange ist deshalb nicht zwingend erforderlich,  allerdings zu empfehlen.  Ich rate von Farbloten ab, die verbrauchen wesentlich mehr Akkuals sw-Lote. Nette Spielerei,  aber unnötig.



Welche haben Saugnapf ? Das wäre mir neu.


----------



## JungausHamburg (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

umschalten lassen sich alle Kombigeräte.
 Garmin karten sind detailreicher und zum teil mit einer angelkarte versehen.
 echomap50s sauberes preisleistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> umschalten lassen sich alle Kombigeräte.
> Garmin karten sind detailreicher und zum teil mit einer angelkarte versehen.
> echomap50s sauberes preisleistungsverhältnis.



OK#6
Und das Kartenmaterial müsste man dann noch extra kaufen? Also, vor allem wenn ich das GPS für Binnengewässer nutzen möchte, bringt mir das dann überhaupt etwas, oder wird das womöglich keine Tiefenkarten geben, für größere Seen wie Pilsensee oder Ammersee?


----------



## JungausHamburg (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

das echomap nutzt auch osm karten.
 Bestimmt hat der eine oder andere auch mehr Infos zu deinen beiden angelseen


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> super danke für die Antworten.
> Das Lowrance Elite 5 Hdi Combi Echolot mit GPS wird es wahrscheinlich nicht als portable Version geben oder? Und die 300 Serien, kann man da überhaupt etwas auf dem Bildschirm erkennen? Oder sind die zu klein?
> Und was ist, wenn ich wirklich ein Kombigerät habe, kann ich die geteilte Ansicht ausschalten und entweder das Echo auf Hauptansicht oder das GPS schalten?
> Beim Echolotzentrum werde ich dann auch anrufen, aber so bin ich erstmal über jede Information glücklich, dass ich da wenigstens etwas durchsteige.
> ...


 

Das Lowrance Elite 5 Hdi Combi Echolot mit GPS kann man auf jeden FAll als portable Version nutzen. Ich habe mir eines auf der letzten Angelmesse bestellt und bekomme es heute geliefert. Preis mit Tasche und Akkuschutzkoffer 550,- Euro.


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> das echomap nutzt auch osm karten.
> Bestimmt hat der eine oder andere auch mehr Infos zu deinen beiden angelseen



Alles klar, danke schonmal#h



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Das Lowrance Elite 5 Hdi Combi Echolot mit GPS kann man auf jeden FAll als portable Version nutzen. Ich habe mir eines auf der letzten Angelmesse bestellt und bekomme es heute geliefert. Preis mit Tasche und Akkuschutzkoffer 550,- Euro.



Da bist du ja richtig günstig bei weg gekommen :vik:


----------



## -Manuel- (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Moinsen,

ich wollte mir ein garmin Echo 550c kaufen. Bei den o.g. Onlinehändler steht bei den weiteren Funktionen: Kipp-/Schwenkhalterung, Schwinger, Klemme für den Elektro-Bootsmotor,    Heckspiegelhalterung

Sorry, aber was verbirgt sich dahinter? Der Geber wird doch extra montiert oder nicht?


*
*


----------



## Abby (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Naja , da mach ich auch mal ein bischen mit.

Ja klar, der Geber ( Schwinger ) wird extra montiert, aber woraus resultiert eigentlich deine Frage |kopfkrat|bigeyes

Ich möchte mir ein Echomap 50s von Garmin zulegen, Garmin eigentlich wegen der Kartenqualität, der Abdeckung und der dazugehörigen Preise :m und das Echomap wg. der für mich ausreichenden Tiefe und pauschal halt auch wg. Preis/Leistung für die eigentlich leider gelegentliche Nutzung in Norge.
Aber bei Schlageter habe ich viele viele verschiedene Geber zu unterschiedlichsten Preisen gesehen und kann nix mit anfangen.
Ist Thomas nicht auch Member und liest manchmal mit :q:q:q , lohnt es sich vielleicht etwas mehr Geld mit nach Berlin zu bringen und überhaupt , wer hat denn schon Erfahrungen mit dem Garmin Echomap 50s ???


----------



## pxrxx12 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

Es gibt bereits einige Leute hier, die das Echomap 50s nutzen.
Ich habe mir heute ein zweites bestellt, um auch bei Leihbooten das gleiche Gerät verwenden zu können. Bin bisher mehr als zufrieden damit. Sowohl das Echolot als auch der Plotter sind wirklich gut. Ich hatte im Vergleich in Norwegen ein Humminbird und das Raymarine Dragonfly im letzten Sommer gehabt. Keines der beiden konnte bei hellem Sonnenschein die Ablesbarkeit des Garmin Gerätes erreichen. Alle Gerüchte um den mitgelieferten 77/200 Geber kann ich nicht bestätigen. Der Geber funktioniert einwandfrei, die Darstellung ist voll zufriedenstellend. Ich habe keine Einchränkungen zu Raymarine und Humminbird feststellen können. Durch das Softwareupdate kann das 50s auch den Standardgeber 50/200 verwenden und auch die Bluechart g2 Vision Karten sind mit dem Update nun lesbar.
Leider hat Garmin aber auch die Preise angezogen, aber es gibt noch Händler, die das Gerät zum alten Preis von 458,00 (mit Geber) anbieten. Da kann man jetzt noch ganz schnell 100 Euro sparen.
@ Manuel
Die Spiegelheckgeber, die bei Garmin mitgeliefert werden, haben Halterungen (das sind simple Kabelbinder) im Lieferumfang, die es ermöglichen, den Geber AUCH an einem E-Motor zu befestigen. Das Zubehör ist für Otto Normalverbraucher meist überflüssig.
Für ein normales Boot brauchst Du für den Geber eine Echolotstange oder eine Saugnapf, um ihn am Boots Heck ( machbar auch an der Seite) zu befestigen.
Bei eigenen Booten kann man den Geber auch am Boot direkt fest montieren.


----------



## longlongsilver (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot?Neuling!*

hi, 

ich nutze das Humminbird 718 mit GPS und bin top zufrieden damit. Mann kann es so fein einstellen das selbst ein 3gr Dropshot-Blei angezeigt wird. Ich nutze es hauptsächlich beim Karpfenangeln und durch die GPS Antenne habe ich beim Spotfinden eine Genauigkeit von bis zu 50cm.

Ein kleiner Tip zur Befestigung der Saugnapfhalterung. Kauf euch Haftcreme für Zähne und schmiert den Saugnapf damit ein. Dann andrücken und er hält bombenfest.

Gruß
Sebi


----------

